
Analyse Asia #18: The 500 Startups Footprint in Greater China with Rui Ma - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/02/20/episode-18-the-500-startups-footprint-in-greater-china-angel-investing-with-rui-ma/
======
bleongcw
Podcast Synopsis: Rui Ma (@ruima), partner from 500 Startups covering Greater
China, joins us to discuss her investment thesis and the kind of founders she
back in a vibrant and dynamic ecosystem. She gives an introduction to 500
Startups and how they help startups with their mentors network and events, and
discuss some interesting companies under her portfolio. She also added some
insights on the angel investing ecosystem in China and provide some advice to
how foreign founders can start up in China.

